# running horses!!! (lots of pics)



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Post pics of your horses running around and being silly! I love it when they get a burst of energy and start running and playing in the paddock:lol:!!!
I took these pics the other day. they arent that great cause they are in a 5 acre paddock with heaps of trees and long grass so i had to run around to try and get a pic of them when they came to an opening! lol! plus the sun was setting so the light isnt very good. but they were so cute! here they r! sorry about the size of them.

Banjo

























and Pennellipi

















And together!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at all that grass! I am so jealous!! I haven't seen grass in months! and those horses have summer coats! where are you located? I need to move where you are :shock:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Those are some really good pics! Thanks for sharing!

Here are some of mine from the summer...

Jubilee & Friends


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Look at all that grass! I am so jealous!! I haven't seen grass in months! and those horses have summer coats! where are you located? I need to move where you are :shock:


LOL!!!! yea we are pretty lucky with grass at the moment. Im in qld, australia. its pretty hot at the moment! ive never seen the snow before! i wish it snowed here! lol! maybe we should swap houses for a while! LOL!

Thanks jubilee! your horse is very pretty!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great shots!  I looove these types of piccies, my fav. kind! Very cute.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I was in Australia with you!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

These are from the farm I used to ride at, it was the first time the girls had been in their new field!


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Hard to believe I live in the same country! I havnt seen grass like that in yonks!!!!!
Very jealous!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

me neither Mrs B. I didn't know anywhere in Australia _could _grow grass like that in summer lol. I'm in southern NSW west of the great divide and it is bone dry out here and hot too!! which equals very little or no grass. you are very lucky happygoose.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Wish my horses had beautiful places to run like yours! My guys love to run and actually for southern Cal they have a large place to run around.

Tahoe and Spirit are quite the acrobats!
















They all love playing in the sprinklers!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I love watching horses hooning around having fun.

You know, I don't have a single photo I can find of my lot hooning.
I'm always on the verandah watching them play and obviously never think to take a photo!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Hard to believe I live in the same country! I havnt seen grass like that in yonks!!!!!
> Very jealous!


Lol!! Yea the grass is great at the moment!!!! Sham tho, as soon as it comes to winter and the frost starts the whole lot will die and it will turn to dirt:'( But its awesome while it lasts!!!!!



> me neither Mrs B. I didn't know anywhere in Australia _could _grow grass like that in summer lol. I'm in southern NSW west of the great divide and it is bone dry out here and hot too!! which equals very little or no grass. you are very lucky happygoose.


Lol!!! Ive seen places about 2 hours from here that grow the best grass you will ever see!!!! Its long, really green, thick and juicey all year round!! I want to live there but its soooo expensive!!! We are very lucky to have this kind of grass in summer!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby (the day I bought him)


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, great pic's


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Dan and General (Dan was completely in love with General!)









Little Joe, Hondo, and Willow in the back. (2 of Willows many boyfriends)









Levi


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/2784523258_7e6ce40bef.jpg


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

There are some great pics on here! Y'all have beautiful horses!!

Here's some of my mare Emma.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------

